# Anybody with lung scar got medical clearance recently?



## rags88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,
I have an offer from Dubai, post which as per my friends suggestion i did Chest Xray in India which shows a Scar in lungs post which i did blood test & sputum examination both of which are negative. I am a Non-smoker & never had any infectious diseases like TB or Pneumonia. I consulted Pulmonologist, who suggested CT Scan, which states the scar has healed Granuloma & No Infection found in the CT study.
Kindly let me know if i could get my case cleared in Dubai or it's better to explain the case to employer & stayback?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not sure if we can advise - best to discuss this with the future employer. From what I have read on the forum in previous threads, a number of times the authorities do not have much of a discussion. Hence there may be a lot of uncertainty around the visa.
Best course of action would be to talk to your future employer.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I have read on here before that there can be recourse with medical evidence stating that any scarring was not caused by TB (in whatever required format and language) - get proper and official advice and be prepared before making any final decisions and travelling to UAE.

I also thiught the rules re TB were relaxed slightly quite recently, with the visa being issued on condition of the person attending a prescribed course of treatment and follow up?


----------



## rags88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Any Lead on whom can i consult my case to? 
Last thing would be to discuss this with the Employer coz if i tell this to Employer i am straight away killing my chance. No Employer would like to take this extra overhead they would be happy & move on with another candidate. So i'l take week time to figure out if i can find any doctor or right official who had faced similar case in Dubai & can guide me to take final decision.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe contact DNRD by phone or check their official website for guidance? They might tell you any requirements for a medical certificate or doctor's letter from home and whether it should be attested.


----------

